# Dorico 2.2.10 released



## C-Wave (Feb 6, 2019)

Dorico 2.2.10 released. Just installed it, Windows 10 here. I like the response time when recording with auto quantization from Midi keyboard. Vst’s loadup time is shorter as well:
https://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/dorico-2210-update-now-available-5019.html


----------

